# Doval Ya Cumplio 1.000!!!!!



## Dani California

*Nuestro amigo Doval ya cumplió 1.000 post llenos de:*
SABIDURIA
AMABILIDAD
CORTESIA
BUEN HACER
Por eso 1.000 tirones de orejas (no te extrañes, es la costumbre española en los "cumples") y 1.000.000 más de cariñosos abrazos.


----------



## Lutien

Mi muy querido Doval.....sin perjuicio de que espero felicitarte personalmente en breve, desde ya mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Doval.


----------



## jonquiliser

Doval, no te conozco casi nada, pero me he encontrado unas cuantas veces contigo en el foro EN-SP y así he podido leerte. Felicidades (y tu avatar, muy bueno, eh!)


----------



## Eva Maria

Dear Doval,

Felicidades por llegar hasta aquí, tus primeros 1.000!

Don’t stop sharing your interesting, useful and methodical jejejeje comments with us!

Mediterranean kisses flying to New York,

Eva Maria


----------



## Vanda

Não ando muito feliz com seu desaparecimento, 

mas meus cumprimentos por suas contribuições!

Esperamos que pelo menos metade dos próximos 1000 posts 

sejam na nossa casa!​


----------



## Doval

Wow, I had no idea this thread existed!!  Thanks to all!!  Dani my love!!  Thank you!  Lutien, querida mía, ¿qué hiciste con mi corazón?  Thank you Outsider, Jonquiliser, Eva María!  Vanda, you're right.  I'll try and do better, if you promise to cook for me when I'm in Belo Horizonte.  Deal?


----------



## Eugin

Congratulations on your first milestone, Doval!!! We haven´t crossed paths often in these first 1.000 posts of yours, but I remember learning new things when I read yours...

Great signature, by the way. So true.

Congrats!!!! For many more to come!!


----------



## Doval

Thank you Eugin, for such touching words!


----------



## Kibramoa

Hi Doval, congratulations on your anniversary.  Bottoms up.
I appreciate your help. 
Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Doval

Thank you, Kibramoa!  It seems you're 1,200 steps ahead of me!  I better get crackin'!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Felicidades Doval! _

_Sólo nos hemos encontrado una vez, pero la ayuda que me diste fue tan grande que nunca lo voy a olvidar. Así que ésta es una buena oportunidad para agradecerte por tu generosidad, paciencia y excelentes respuestas._

_Gracias a tí sé la diferencia entre "aisle" y "gangway" ._

_¡Mil abrazos!_

_Beatriz_


----------



## Doval

Tampiqueña said:


> _¡Felicidades Doval! _
> 
> _Sólo nos hemos encontrado una vez, pero la ayuda que me diste fue tan grande que nunca lo voy a olvidar. Así que ésta es una buena oportunidad para agradecerte por tu generosidad, paciencia y excelentes respuestas._
> 
> _Gracias a tí sé la diferencia entre "aisle" y "gangway" ._
> 
> _¡Mil abrazos!_
> 
> _Beatriz_


Y gracias a ti yo también

La verdad es que cuando respondo a una pregunta el que aprende soy yo.

¡Mil abrazos más uno!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Congratulations, Doval, on reaching your 1K milestone!

It's always lovely to read your posts.

TezzaLuna


----------



## Doval

Thank you so much TezzaLuna.  It seems everyone is way ahead of me!


----------



## juddth

Felicitaciones!!!!!! tu ya me has ayudado varias veces aunqe no te conozco en persona, gracias por esas correcciones mil gracias por los tirones de orejas jeje
nos veremos otra vez, vere tu perfil.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
y tu atavar esta padre ;D


----------



## Doval

juddth, gracias por las felicitaciones y perdón por la demora.  Siempre estoy dispuesto a ayudar, siempre que también me ayudes tú.


----------

